# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  ¿POR QUÉ ELEGIR ABONO ORGÁNICO PARA LOS CULTIVOS?

## Bruno Cillóniz

abono-organico.jpg *La agricultura ecológica, le da gran importancia a abonos orgánicos, y los está utilizando en cultivos intensivos cada vez más.* 
Este tipo de abonos juega un papel fundamental en la mejora de diversas características físicas, químicas y biológicas del suelo. 
Miguel Ángel Cervantes Flores, es un Ing. Téc. Agrícola que investigó sus propiedades químicas y concluyó que los abonos orgánicos reducen las oscilaciones de pH del suelo, y que puede aumentar la fertilidad debido a la capacidad de intercambio catiónico del suelo de este abono. 
También observó las propiedades físicas y determinó que por un lado mejora la permeabilidad del suelo, ya que influyen en el drenaje y aireación de éste, favorece a la retención del agua en el suelo, por lo que se absorbe más el agua cuando llueve o se riega, y retienen durante mucho tiempo, el agua en el suelo durante el verano; ayuda a la absorción de nutrientes por su color oscuro que absorbe más las radiaciones solares, con lo que el suelo adquiere más temperatura; hace más ligeros a los suelos arcillosos y más compactos a los arenosos y disminuye la erosión del suelo, tanto de agua como de viento. 
Finalmente evaluó las propiedades biológicas y dedujo que los abonos orgánicos constituyen una fuente de energía para los microorganismos, y hay mayor actividad radicular y mayor actividad de los microorganismos aerobios ya que favorece la aireación y oxigenación del suelo. 
Los aminoácidos son un elemento fundamental en los abonos orgánicos, estos constituyen la base fundamental de cualquier molécula biológica, y son compuestos orgánicos. Las plantas sintetizan los aminoácidos a través de reacciones enzimáticas, por medio de procesos de aminación y transaminación, los cuales conllevan un gran gasto energético por parte de la planta. 
Existen varios tipos de abonos orgánicos: el primero se basa en ser un excelente bioestimulante y enraizante vegetal, debido a su contenido y aporte de vitaminas, microelementos y otras sustancias que favorecen el desarrollo y crecimiento de toda la planta, es de fácil asimilación por las plantas a través de hojas o raíces. 
El segundo es el típico abono orgánico, que posee gran cantidad de materia orgánica, por lo que favorece la fertilidad del suelo, facilita el transporte de nutrientes a la planta a través de las raíces e incrementa la actividad microbiana. 
Por último existe el extracto de algas que es producto de compuesto carbohidratos promotores del crecimiento vegetal y extractos de algas cien por cien solubles. Es un bioactivador que actúa favoreciendo la recuperación de los cultivos frente a situaciones de estrés, incrementando el rendimiento de los frutos, la floración, fecundación y cuajado. 
En la actualidad la necesidad de disminuir la dependencia de productos químicos artificiales en los distintos cultivos, está obligando a la búsqueda de alternativas fiables y sostenibles. Si desea utilizar este tipo de abono recuerde que se puede utilizar en cualquier especie vegetal y su aplicación es normalmente mediante el riego.  Informó Carolina Brescia para FoodNewsLatam.comTemas similares: COMO FABRICAR BIOL y ABONO ORGANICO FERMENTADO !!! Artículo: Logran gran rendimiento en papa con abono orgánico en Huancavelica Artículo: Aspectos a considerar para elegir esquema de comisión para AFP VENTA DE GUANO DE INVERNA (Abono Organico) Con residuos convertidos en abono recuperan terrenos degradados por cultivos de coca en el VRAE

----------

